# Track/off road bonnet system



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread could be a repost.

After mine hit a hole 3 days ago my pop-up bonnet lamp does not go off anymore.

Hard resetted a few times and off. 

I am showing you how to disable this system for event/track use.

First follow this guide to get off the bumper.
http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/media/FMINTR35(1).pdf
or go to step 11. 

Mine bumper off looks like this:



location plug IPS:



Pop up sensors:



Side view:



Plug looks like this when plugged off:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice pictures, you can disconnect it all quite easily without having to take the bumper off ... but I guess you know that already


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

For anyone who want this system disabled (track/off public road) use is much easier to remove without bumper off is some awkward job (e.g. too small space to work in) :runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

so how do you do it without the bumper off?

And, has anyone thought of making a plug in loom with a remote mounted switch that makes the job very easy for those of us (not me) who frequently go on track?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> so how do you do it without the bumper off?
> 
> And, has anyone thought of making a plug in loom with a remote mounted switch that makes the job very easy for those of us (not me) who frequently go on track?


remove the slam panel and put your hand though, unplug in seconds then plug back again after track and use ap to reset


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

How to all covered here

Nice idea to switch it, but tricky to source the plug and socket, also I would be very wary about a switch as it must increase the risk of an accidental explosion. :nervous: Final problem is that you are back to the issue of what if you hit a pedestrian and it does not go off? Explaining that it was switched on may not cut it? 

Unplugging & replugging only takes a few minutes, I do it every time on track, fills some of that waiting time. 


Rich


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> so how do you do it without the bumper off?
> 
> And, has anyone thought of making a plug in loom with a remote mounted switch that makes the job very easy for those of us (not me) who frequently go on track?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134041-sportsdriver-day-plastic-cone-gtr-expensive-combination-2.html

Check out post #23 that Rich-GT did.

You will need to reset the warning lap after you re-connect with a Cobb AP or equivalent.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> remove the slam panel and put your hand though, unplug in seconds then plug back again after track and use ap to reset


Anwsered in the bumper off guide but, perfect 1,000,000,000+

Only track use/off road events.

On the road mine is plugged.


----------

